# thymol= ?



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I apologize. I should have posted information about my knowledge on availability of thymol. I researched sources of thymol in the US and this is the informtion I received.
1. You may need a prescription to purchase it in the US, and this may be the same in Europe.
2. Thymol oil may not be be acceptable for beekeeping purposes (not food grade?).
3. Most of the US sources have reported thymol to be high priced. 
4. The thymol I use is shelf stable (granular) in 100 grams bottles.
5. This type of thymol (100 gram bottles, granular) run for about $20.00 plus mailing.
6. One of these bottles will be enough to prepare 100 meters of cords at 3.79 % thymol if using .86 density FGMO. 
7. I recommend using granular thymol which will go into solution readily in ethyl alcohol and the solution will not contaminate hive products.
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.medichest.com/thymolusp.html http://www.sciencelab.com/searchresult.asp?CartId={4FC7E9BE-BF35-40F1-ACB6-7EDA7D0273E3} 

Here are two places that sell Thymol on the internet.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Michael B. Thanks for providing info on thymol availability. 
The information provided in the web page tells us that in the US, 4 ounzes of ground thymol crystals would cost $43.95 (Four ounzes equals 113 grams). It seems that this is pretty standard compared to other researched sources.
100 gram bottles of thymol crystals that I use cost $20.00 (plus mailing, under $5.00).
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi,

We can supply Thymol Crystals at reasonable prices. We are located in the US. I have posted information in the "For Sale" section. You can contact me at [email protected]/ Our bulk rates are 10 kilos: $375.00 US...20 kilos: $610.00 US. Additional shipping charge from my door to yours apply based upon USPS or UPS rates.

HennaJoy


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
FGMO-thymol is a VERY good thing going for beekeeping. 
Please be very careful with what you buy! I have tried to explain on this forum about the QUALITY of thymol that you should use. Pure thymol crystals are not cheap by all means. The price quoted on this forum of $19.00 bought from a pharmacy is about right. 

Best regards and God bless.
\Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Scottco (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if the HennaJoy people have a pharmaceutical quality thymol? It seems that India produces this product and there should be some sort of grade to quantify the quality of bulk crystals. Before I found this site I found the Hennajoy site and they seemed to have a good price and availability.
Apparently WalMart crystals do not rate a very good quality from reading results mentioned here. Do we know what rating or quantifiable grade that Dr. Rodriquez uses?


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

Thymol comes in different grades. There is a lab grade. Laboratory grade is an upper level intermediate quality, exact impurities may not be known. There is an NF grade (National Formulary) which is one step up from lab grade. Then there is a USP grade. USP is means acceptable for drug use, but you most likely would need a prescription to obtain this grade. There is also a purified grade which is usually considered one step below lab grade. I got this information from the newly established Tennessee Hobbyist Beekeepers Association. The THBA puts out a newsletter called The Antennae and in the inaugural issue they had a good article on thymol and its use for the treatment of Nosema. The article describes how to mix thymol with sugar syrup to treat the bees for the prevention/ treatment of Nosema Disease. I have been using my fogger with the fgmo and thymol mixture as described in the March 2004 issue of ABJ (Dr. Rodreguiz article) I bought the NF grade thymol from the WAl-Mart Pharmacy. Cost was $19.00 and change. It seems to be working quite well. I would reccomend using this type thymol myself. You can also get the same NF thymol from the Walgreens Pharmacy. When I mixed the thymol with the fgmo the mixture stayed clear unlike the amber color that Dr. Rodreguiz described. I just think the NF grade is a purer form than what Dr. Rodreguiz may be using. I am thinking that Dr. Rodreguiz may be using the purified form of thymol which is a lower grade than the NF. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Look up Antec Inc on the web. They offer Thymol in any amount.

They are in Houston, Texas as I recall and quoted me $45 per pound and $l5 for l00g, plus shipping. This is going to work out pretty close to the Walmart price.
Ox


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I have been warning about the quality of thymol during the past month because it is very important to obtain the right quality. I should know. I have been working with the substance for three years. As a very concerned beekeeper, I always do careful literary research on substances that I may use for my field research. Thymol is one of these!
I ask. HOW would anyone know what kind of thymol I am using to openly state that I am using the "purified" type? Gratuitous statements of this kind undermine the faith of people and could do considerable damage! Makes me feel like I am wasting my time posting on this forum!
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
In my previous post a few minutes ago, I did failed to mention that I use the "drug" quality thymol for my work. The best type available in the market!
I also have failed to mention in my writings that initially, thymol goes into solution in clear form and that it may change color upon standing. A color change of the solution does NOT change the quality of the thymol that I am using in my research. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

Dr. Rodrigues, I by no means wanted to offend you by my previous post on the Thymol. I have the greatest respect for you and in fact have been following your reccomendations for using the fogger fgmo/thymol recipe to a T. Or at least I have attempted to as best I could. I was only speculating in the form of a question as to what grade Thymol you use. You have not told us until now. I have been using the NF grade of thymol and have fogged several hives twice with the mixture. It seems to be working quite well. I hope I have have not made a mistake. Could you please advise me if the NF grade thymol is good to use. The USP grade cost about $100.00 compared to $20.00 for the NF grade. I am very optimistic about using the fogger fgmo/thymol mixture to treat the mites. You are NOT wasting your time on this discussion board. I look forward to your posts and follow your advice faithfully. I would like any information you could provide in reference to your treatments with the fgmo and thymol. In depth information is what I am looking for. Thanks, Dan W


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Please allow me to state once more that I am a devout person who seeks compassionate union among my world brothers. I also wish to reiterate my previous statements about being a passionate honey bee and nature lover and dedicated to contribute my work to that aim. 
Hence my tendency to deffend my word when indiscriminate statements are made especially in an international forum as this is. I do not take offense, since I realize that there may not be any. My reactions are aimed at keeping the information provided in this forum pure and simple remembering that this is an international forum visited by thousands of readers from all over the world who may not understand our daily ways of communication. 
Again, I urge participants to write to ask questions privately to our e-mail addresses rather than voicing compromising questions openly that may create dissention.
I spend hours daily, and I do not mind doing it, reading and replying to questions regarding FGMO-thymol. I urge readers to continue sending your questions to me on a privte version rather than posing statements on this forum that may cause dissension or misunderstandings in the minds, especialy of those who are new to this idea. 
I reiterate that I appreciate and welcome your contributions to the forum, however asking for caution in an effort to maintain the usefulness of the forum and protection of the work of those who toil looking for useful alternative means to combat the dreaded effects of honey bee parasites. 
I know that this may sound like rhetoric but please take it as a plea to maintain cohesion among us. Thanks toall of you.
Best regasrds and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Doctor R:

Will you please give us a bit of discussion concerning the construction of your hive trays? 

From the ABJ article I gather that this device can be made very simply by cutting a section out of an Imrie shim and fashioning a tray to fit the cut-out. 

A question: Does your frame, the part fitting around the edge of the hive, have any connecting parts across the tray? Without such a connection the frame would be fragile. I have been thinking of screwing two thin sheet metal strips across this opening,above and below the sliding tray. 

On another point, do you use vaseline or any kind of barrier to discourage propolizing the tray to the shim or to the frames? 

A third point: To what degree do the bees seem to fill the shimmed space with burr comb? 

The bees have not changed but beekeeping surely is not the leisurely, fool-proof pastime it was sixty years ago. Thanks again for all your efforts. 
Oxankle


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello brother OX and all others.
I see your pondering on the different aspects regarding the removable emulsion cords tray. This is a novel invention as far as know. 
By the way, I do not know about the shim that that you cite. Never knew of anyone else using a divice like mine.
Several times I have posted to report that this is ongoing research. I reported it to give the benefit of the doubt to those who may wish to start using it this Spring. 
I have not noticed burr comb formation yet. Remains to be seen.
No, I do not use lubricants of any kind on the tray. I have not noticed propolization of the tray. Remember that this tray is replaced every two weeks, long before the bees have time to propolize it. That is the beuty of the invention, it takes away the hard work of removing supers, and instead replace the trays. 
The shim is held in place by the weight of the super above or the hive cover. I felt that adding other gadgets to the shim would encourage propolizing and so far it seems to be okay as shown in the drawing. 
Thanks for your questions.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## HennaJoy (Mar 5, 2004)

We now have Thymol Crystals in small quantities: 500 ml (a bit over a pound) for $27.50, and one kilo (about 2.3 pounds) for $49.00 quantities/prices...as well as in bulk quantities of 10 kilos and 20 kilos as posted previously. Please visit our website for more information including ordering and contact information. Or email me at the email address below. 

EveryDay Mehndi http://www.everydayhenna.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Good morning folks.
A rather chilly morning here in Virginia Beach, not so good for our developing colonies. Hummm.
Thymol. 
Plea. Again, please be careful about the quality of thymol utilized. Economizing a few dollars in this area could result in devastating results for your efforts.
Also, as in the past, I recommend writing to my personal e-mail
[email protected]
Regarding thymol questions.
My work with the removable tray for application of the FGMO-thymol cords continues this year. We have an aggressive plan set up this Spring in an effort to address all your questions posted to me. We will make our findings available to all of you as soon as possible.
Thanks to all for you faith and trust in our work.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
fatman:
My phone number is 757-486-1573
May I suggest that you call me regarding availability of thymol?
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## RAMAN (Oct 24, 2004)

IFf you want to purchase THYMOL CRYDTALS U.S.P .We can offer you at your requirement.

raman


----------



## RAMAN (Oct 24, 2004)

We are offering THYMOL CRYSTALS U.S.P at very competative prices.

Raman


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Dr. Rodríguez:
I congratulate you on your persistent research on FGMO and Thymol applications.
Just what exactly is thymol? Is it a plant extract?
I haven´t done research in Guatemala´s chemical industries, and all I hnox is the regular mineral oil sold at drug stores. 
How will that be different from food grade MO ?

As for the fogging devices, I doubt I´ll find one here. Can I put some cords in my smoker, along with tobacco leaves and stems and puff the mites to death? Will this contaminate honey and/or wax . . .choke the bees ??


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks. 
Anyone wishing thymol in either 100 grams bottles of larger amounts, please write to my e-mail address and I'll provide details. Timing is of essence since I'll be taking a short vacation in the Caribbean and then will travel to Spain for X-mas. I may be reached bia e-mail anywhere I am so that is no problem but making arrangementgs for thymol is important.
Happy Thanksgiving and God bless all.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hola guatabee. 
Thanks for your post and questions. 
Please let me suggest that you write to my e-mail address and we can dialogue in Spanish. Just write and let me know your questions etc.
By the way, when I first came across Varroa mites in my hives in Spain (1983) I used tobbaco stems in my smoker. I continued the practice here in Virginia (thanks to my friend Charles Hood who supplied them to me). They did knock down some mites but the treatment was not very effective. Fortunately, I decided to use FGMO and we have been working wonders with it ever since regardless of those who make me laugh with their phony pictures in ABJ. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------

